# htaccess: *.domain.de -> www.domain.de/*.html



## Up81 (15. November 2005)

Hi! Also ich habe viele verzweifelte versuche unternommen aber beim Thema Subdomains und  htaccess.scheitere ich bisher. 

Ich möchte, dass der User beispielsweise bei eingabe der Domain http://test.domain.de/ auf http://www.domain.de/test.html weitergeleitet wird.

Es soll jedoch eine echte Weiterleitung erfolgen, kein verschleiern der richtigen Adresse per Mod_rewrite. 

Wäre überaus glücklich und dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte oder einen Link geben würde, wo ich Informationen finde die mir dabei helfen können. 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Gumbo (15. November 2005)

Dass oben beschriebenes funktioniert, setzt voraus, dass alle Subdomains auf denselben Webspace zeigen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	on
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}	^((?!www)[^.]+)\.example\.net$
RewriteRule	^$		http://www.example.net/%1.html	[R,L]
```


----------

